#  .  ,  /
,    ,  /   ,       ,   .        .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ,      .

----------

,     .      .    .    ,    ,    ,      /. 
    ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,    ,      /.


   -    .     ?  ,      ?

----------

,  1    .    ,    .  -     -     ,         .    -    -   .    .    ,     ,    -   /   ,   /    .        ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     (   100 .  ),   ,    , ,    .
   ,   .

----------

> ?    ?


       -    ,      .
  -    .

----------


## ABell

.  
     (      ---- 515=00, 32=00, 3100=00, 5=15)

----------

